# Duck call for my brother



## armyturner (Feb 21, 2008)

I received a call from my brother the other day wanting a couple of duck calls. What else can you do when your little brother asks you to make some calls but make them. This is the first. Since I lack the experience of making duck call toneboards, I cheated a little and used an Echo Calls toneboard.

The barrel was made from one of my blanks that I cast from Alumilite using green, bronze, and black pearl colors. I tried to match the green the best that I could to the toneboard.


----------



## leehljp (Feb 21, 2008)

That is a super job. GREAT COLOR!


----------



## alamocdc (Feb 21, 2008)

Jeremy, that is a GREAT looking cast! [8D]


----------



## rincewind03060 (Feb 21, 2008)

Wow! Somehow the colors look like they are still moving. Great job.


----------



## Tanner (Feb 21, 2008)

That's a cool camo coloring you did on that call!  Excellent job!


----------



## Ligget (Feb 21, 2008)

Beautiful, your brother will love it I`m sure![]


----------



## GoodTurns (Feb 21, 2008)

very nice!  I try to duck calls FROM my brother!


----------



## R2 (Feb 21, 2008)

Spectacular colouring and beautifully made!!![^]


----------



## LEAP (Feb 21, 2008)

Very nice! The color and shape are spot on. He is sure to be pleased.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Feb 21, 2008)

Jeremy,
That is a great looking call... don't feel bad about using the Echo... I buy the kits from Hut and sell duck calls and deer grunts like crazy.. 

I haven't tried one from the plastics yet.. gotta try that one of these days


----------



## laspringer (Feb 22, 2008)

Jeremy,
Great looking call.
Did you use an o-ring to hold the exhaust in the barrel.
I like your coyote calls also.

Alan


----------



## armyturner (Feb 23, 2008)

Alan,

The insert is a taper fit, no o-ring is needed.


----------



## rdunn12 (Feb 23, 2008)

Wow that blank looks awesome.Great job.


----------



## louisbry (Feb 24, 2008)

Excellent work on the call and casting the blank!


----------

